# Best oral kicker besides dbol?



## waynecross88 (Jun 3, 2011)

hey, for those with experience, whats a good oral kicker for a test e cycle besides dbol? ive heard too many horror stories about rapid hair loss to risk it, so im looking for an alternative. Leaning towards tbol, mdrol, possibly phera. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I'm finishing up my cycle w tbol and loving it.  Good strength and size gains at end of cycle.


----------



## GMO (Jun 3, 2011)

waynecross88 said:


> hey, for those with experience, whats a good oral kicker for a test e cycle besides dbol? ive heard too many horror stories about rapid hair loss to risk it, so im looking for an alternative. Leaning towards tbol, mdrol, possibly phera. Any feedback appreciated.


 

Other than d-bol...I would have to say Anadrol or SuperDMZ, but d-bol is king IMO.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 3, 2011)

MethaDrol Extreme seems promising as a kicker.


----------



## waynecross88 (Jun 3, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm no expert, but I'm finishing up my cycle w tbol and loving it. Good strength and size gains at end of cycle.


 what dose you running it at/ how much size are you up? was it good as a kickstart? i hear tbol takes a little longer to kick in


----------



## JohnnyDoe (Jun 3, 2011)

I still haven't had anything close to topping Superdrol.


----------



## GMO (Jun 3, 2011)

waynecross88 said:


> what dose you running it at/ how much size are you up? was it good as a kickstart? i hear tbol takes a little longer to kick in


 
T-bol IMO is not a good kicker, but a finisher.  It takes a good 3 weeks to start kicking in and should be run in 6 weeks intervals.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 3, 2011)

I've Only used tbol at the end of a cycle, I'm running it at 60 mg/day.  GMO is someone to listen to.  He's knowledgeable and puts thought into his recommendations.  My experience is only w test and tbol.


----------



## sirmattiep (Jun 3, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> MethaDrol Extreme seems promising as a kicker.



Yeah what do you guys think of using MethaDrol Extreme as a kick starter? Since people compare it with dbol and anadrol... How would you dose it and how long?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 3, 2011)

superdrol.


1-3 weeks- superdrol

2-12 weeks- test e


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 3, 2011)

beastdrol aka superdrol i lost gains when i stoped my beast and i am on 600mg test  and 600mg eq from z and wp.if that tells you how stroungh beastdrol is.you will need a good all in one support supplment.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 3, 2011)

use Hard Rock Supplements Methastadrol..its the same as m-drol...cost only $20.

dose it at 30/30/30.. it tends to be alittle underdosed then mdrol but it works at 30-40mgs. on the second week start your test with the superdrol and by the end of week 3  you will be coming off the superdrol and your test will be kicking in.

1-3 weeks - superdrol

2-12 weeks- test e


----------



## GMO (Jun 3, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> superdrol.
> 
> 
> 1-3 weeks- superdrol
> ...


 


Super DMZ is superdrol + diamethazine...better IMO.

D-bol is still king...as far as hair is concerned, I've run D-bol for ten years and still have a full head of hair. Don't get too worried about horror stories you hear on these boards. A lot of them are just that...stories.


----------



## cujo (Jun 3, 2011)

Im kinda surprised no one has said M1T.

edit, nm. didnt read the part about hair falling out lol.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 3, 2011)

of the ones you listed probably phera, superdrol is probably pretty good but from what I hear the sides are way harsh and you have a higher risk of em

phera on the other hand usually makes you feel pretty good and the gains were incredible, that was the first thing I ever ran and I gained 13 pounds in 3 weeks (on phera alone, no test) and kept most of it, pumps were ridiculous as well, it's also a little "wet" unlike drol so I'd say it's the closest you're gonna come to dbol. Maybe even stronger mg for mg


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 3, 2011)

waynecross88 said:


> hey, for those with experience, whats a good oral kicker for a test e cycle besides dbol? ive heard too many horror stories about rapid hair loss to risk it, so im looking for an alternative. Leaning towards tbol, mdrol, possibly phera. Any feedback appreciated.


 Super DMZ rx is an awesome kickstart oral.


----------



## waynecross88 (Jun 3, 2011)

lots of good feedback thanks guys, i think im gunna go with mdrol, what dose would you recommend? 20/20/20/20? or just 3 weeks?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2011)

Is DMZ really necessary for a person about to use a first cycle of both test and tren ace later in week 4-12, even though said person has used test exclusively for a while? If so, how much and for how long? Or, is this overkill?


----------



## waynecross88 (Jun 3, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> use Hard Rock Supplements Methastadrol..its the same as m-drol...cost only $20.
> 
> dose it at 30/30/30.. it tends to be alittle underdosed then mdrol but it works at 30-40mgs. on the second week start your test with the superdrol and by the end of week 3 you will be coming off the superdrol and your test will be kicking in.
> 
> ...


 
any reason why youd start the test at week 2 instead of 1?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Is DMZ really necessary for a person about to use a first cycle of both test and tren ace later in week 4-12, even though said person has used test exclusively for a while? If so, how much and for how long? Or, is this overkill?



Also, how's the water retention with this compound?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 3, 2011)

waynecross88 said:


> any reason why youd start the test at week 2 instead of 1?


 

yeah you can..its just my personal pref..thats all. it doesnt matter.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 3, 2011)

D-bol starter. T-bol ender.

I really don't think there is anything that beats d-bol. The pumps are amazing and it puts you in such a good mood. If I could take d-bol year around I would for the sole reason it puts me such a good mood. Plus I put somewhere around 10 pounds in 4 weeks with very little BF gained.


----------



## waynecross88 (Jun 3, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> D-bol starter. T-bol ender.
> 
> I really don't think there is anything that beats d-bol. The pumps are amazing and it puts you in such a good mood. If I could take d-bol year around I would for the sole reason it puts me such a good mood. Plus I put somewhere around 10 pounds in 4 weeks with very little BF gained.


 
how many times have you run dbol before and did you ever experience hair loss from it?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 3, 2011)

waynecross88 said:


> how many times have you run dbol before and did you ever experience hair loss from it?



Twice, first time is was underdosed so barely anything. If you have real dbol you will know, I was only at 30mg and had great success. No hair loss.


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 3, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Twice, first time is was underdosed so barely anything. If you have real dbol you will know, I was only at 30mg and had great success. No hair loss.


 Got that right. The dbol from GP gives me sick pumps and serves great when taken preworkout. 

Not long after beginning the product your body will def start to respond.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 3, 2011)

JohnnyDoe said:


> I still haven't had anything close to topping Superdrol.


 
Superdrol is co-king with Dbol IMO


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 3, 2011)

Honestly Though, I like my Dbol just as much as everyone else, But M1T when it was readily available was soooooo nice!

I want more! but only place I can find it is naps, and i dont want to wait 3 years for it


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

GMO said:


> D-bol is still king...as far as hair is concerned, I've run D-bol for ten years and still have a full head of hair. Don't get too worried about horror stories you hear on these boards. A lot of them are just that...stories.


 
Same here, a full head of hair and lots of dbol use. Hair loss is hereditary, but I have found that using Nioxin shampoo helps to minimize hair loss even off cycle. It also helps with back acne, but it's the best I have found for protecting hair during cycles.


----------



## waynecross88 (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah ive heard nioxin, nizoral, minixidil and spironolactone cream are all good preventatives. Anyone have success with these?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

I've only used Nioxin but it works for me really well.


----------



## sirmattiep (Jun 3, 2011)

What about Methadrol E??? Since I have it on deck... It may not be the best oral kicker as I can tell, but is it decent enough to use since I have it and don't really feel like purchasing some other ph..superdrol, m-drol?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 3, 2011)

sirmattiep said:


> What about Methadrol E??? Since I have it on deck... It may not be the best oral kicker as I can tell, but is it decent enough to use since I have it and don't really feel like purchasing some other ph..superdrol, m-drol?




Methadrol Extreme Is great brother


----------

